# Could my little doeling be sprouting horns?



## dianneS (Sep 26, 2009)

I bought a little doeling about a month ago.  She was 8 weeks, maybe even 10 weeks at that time.  She had absolutly no signs of horns emerging and we assumed that she wouldn't get them.  Now she is at least 12-14 weeks old and she's got some serious little bumps emerging!

I don't mind if she has horns, I just thought they would have started growing a long time ago.  Is it common for horns to emerge this late in the game?  In my past experience, I've been able to detect horns when they were much younger.

Also, this little doeling seems a lot more subdued these days.  She's eating, drinking, peeing, pooping just fine.  She's been vaccinated and wormed.  She's growing and putting on weight.  She's just not as playful as she used to be.  Maybe she's just maturing, or perhaps its the weather changes?  Maybe my imagination.  Just wondering if it could be related to the recent horn appearance?


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 26, 2009)

How much does she weigh?
It is unusual for one to be delayed this long.


----------



## dianneS (Sep 26, 2009)

Not sure, I haven't weighed her.  I could guess maybe ten pounds or so, perhaps 12?


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 26, 2009)

If I remember, she was down on condition when you got her right?
That could be why she was delayed.
No, the horns shouldn't be causing her to act off....


----------



## dianneS (Sep 26, 2009)

No, that's not the same goat.  I lost that one to coccidiosis.  This one was a replacement from the same woman I got the first goat from.

I insisted that the vet see this goat and she be vaccinated and wormed before I take her.  That was done and she's been very healthy ever since.

Perhaps its the conditions that this woman is keeping her goats in?  Maybe they are all a little "delayed" because of their care?

I'm getting two little wethers from another source next week.  These goats are very healthy and have wonderful care and living conditions.  I'll be anxious to see how big they are at 8 weeks.  Probably bigger than this little girl!


----------



## dianneS (Sep 26, 2009)

Maybe she is acting a little strange due to the bigger girls really picking on her all of a sudden?

She was perfectly normal today.  Very energetic and demanding her dinner!


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 26, 2009)

Yep, you could be right. They will hide and act stand-offish when they are on the defensive to hierarchy.
Do you have a picture of her?
Yep, be careful when you get your new goats, if they are strong/healthy 2 month kids, they will probably push her further off.
You may end up babying her until she comes into her own...


----------



## ThornyRidge (Sep 26, 2009)

could she be polled?  despite having no horns they do have pronounced rounded bumps on their heads that seem to go through growth spurts with their heads..  at times they rub them and can even get a callousy point on them too...  with her being that old I would have guessed horn buds would have shown up long ago even with it being a doe.


----------



## dianneS (Sep 27, 2009)

Maybe they are just bumps that decided to grow a little?  She just never had any signs of bumps at all until now, just a round little head.

Here's a photo of her.

http://i692.photobucket.com/albums/vv282/dshoenfelt/goats049.jpg

I'm thinking that she is acting more timid because she's been getting picked on.  I think the other girls are just jelous because she is so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 27, 2009)

Your little one is adorable.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 27, 2009)

OMG, now that little thing is just adorable!!


----------



## lilhill (Sep 27, 2009)

She's precious!  It's tough being the new kid on the block and have to worm yourself into the herd.


----------



## dianneS (Sep 30, 2009)

Perhaps those bumps aren't horns after all?  I think they are just bumps, haven't gotten any bigger.  

She's been acting like herself more lately too.  The herd dynamic changed a bit when I introduced the livestock guardian dog.  The balance of power shifted and now Sandy is the herd queen and Patsy has been bumped out of her #1 spot.  Patsy has been picking on this little girl lately, I think due to an inferiority complex now that Sandy is in charge and pushing Patsy around.  I guess its a trickle down effect.

Anyway, now that everyone is used to each other and they are no longer intimidated by the dog.  The bullying is now at a minimum and our little girl is her old self again!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 30, 2009)

That is great to hear.


----------



## dianneS (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, my little girl is just fine.  Don't think she's getting horns, just a bumpy head.  I brought two little wethers home last night, about her age and she is her old self again!  Actually, she is her NEW self!  She loves having these guys her own size to push around!  The first thing she did was head butt them!  She's even going up on her hind legs and head butting them!  She's too little to hurt them though, so its really cute!   She knows that she has seniority and she's not afraid to use it!  I'll have to get some pics of them later today.  Everyone is cold this morning standing around all "puffed up"!


----------

